# Game 39: Nets @ Jazz--01.23.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 39
New Jersey Nets @ Utah Jazz**
Monday January 23rd, 2006
9:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 22-16


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Keith McLeod*</td><td>*Gordan Giricek*</td><td>*Jarron Collins*</td><td>*Andrei Kirilenko*</td><td>*Memhet Okur*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.9</td><td>10.6</td><td>6.0</td><td>15.1</td><td>17.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.4</td><td>1.9</td><td>4.7</td><td>8.2</td><td>9.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.2</td><td>1.8</td><td>1.3</td><td>4.6</td><td>2.7</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Matt Harpring*</td><td>*Devin Brown*</td><td>*Deron Williams*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.2</td><td>7.8</td><td>10.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.4</td><td>2.7</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.9</td><td>1.3</td><td>4.4</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.6</td><td>25.1</td><td>12.5</td><td>18.1</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.5</td><td>7.4</td><td>3.3</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.9</td><td>1.2</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Antoine Wright*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>3.5</td><td>3.4</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.9</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.5</td><td>1.1</td><td>.3</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Jazz*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 25.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Mehmet Okur 17.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Mehmet Okur 9.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Andrei Kirilenko 4.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.05</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Andrei Kirilenko 1.71</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .89</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Andrei Kirilenko 3.03</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.5%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Greg Ostertag 53.5%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 41.2%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Mehmet Okur 38.9%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 86.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Keith McLeod 84.2%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>22-16</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>19-20</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>16-24</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>14-26</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>13-26</td><td>9.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>32-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>22-16</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>23-17</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>21-17</td><td>11.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>21-18</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>21-18</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>19-20</td><td>14</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>18-20</td><td>14.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:*
November 9th, @ NJ: Nets 91- Jazz 83 

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great job on the game thread ToddMac!!! :cheers: 

May the New Jersey Nets start the road trip with a nice win!!! :clap:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Please o Please dont let it be a repeat of the game of jazz vs nets at the first of the season!!!! :whatever:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

in order for us to win vince has to be off the charts


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hopefully Collins rests for this one also


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

How is Zoran and Wright Key Reserve??? Padgett should be there...


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

If we play 48 minutes, we will win.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

vince doesnt need to be off the charts!! even if he scores 20 on efficient shooting the nets will likely win!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

squaleca said:


> vince doesnt need to be off the charts!! even if he scores 20 on efficient shooting the nets will likely win!!!


yes he does


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> yes he does


 no he doesn't.

If we play Nets basketball, we will win handily. Of course, we don't always play Nets basketball.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

uptown4784 said:


> How is Zoran and Wright Key Reserve??? Padgett should be there...


 wishful thinking


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The Utah Jazz play much better basketball when they are playing in their home. Andrei Kirilenko can rack up stats in a hurry. The New Jersey Nets should take their confidence from the 20-point win against the Boston Celtics and use it as momentum to begin this West Coast road trip.

As usual great job on the game thread ToddMacCulloch11. We should start off our road trip on a positive note. Go Nets!! 

Anyone remember last year when Vince Carter cooled the Utah Jazz off, doing a beautiful windmill?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

AK47 will probably have the defensive assignment of guarding Vince. His defense is overrated in that he can't shut down great offensive players. He likes to roam, float, and gamble a lot to get steals, blocks, and deflections. LeBron lit'em up for 51 the other night. Hope Vince goes off to give the Nets a commanding chance at grabbing a victory.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll never forget the one time when Vince Carter was on the Toronto Raptors and he was matched up with Andrei Kirilenko and Vince posterized AK 47 with his left hand! :biggrin:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Dooch said:


> I'll never forget the one time when Vince Carter was on the Toronto Raptors and he was matched up with Andrei Kirilenko and Vince posterized AK 47 with his left hand! :biggrin:


Yeah I remember that. Nasty. A rarely used left hand flush be Vince.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't know the Jazz very well...Should we beat them handily?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> I don't know the Jazz very well...Should we beat them handily?


no they have ak-47 one of the best defenders in the game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> no they have ak-47 one of the best defenders in the game


Maybe you should check the boxscore of the last game they had versus the nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Maybe you should check the boxscore of the last game they had versus the nets


we won 91-83
vince had 21 off 8-19 shooting
we are a better team since then but so are the jazz
lebron went of for 51 hope vince comes somewhere near that

one more thing i wanna see a 50 point game by vince at home what about you guys he puts on his best shows on the road i wanna see one in jersey


----------



## Charlieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I _think_ we will win this game. However, we somehow find ways to lose when I _think_ we should win. Just look at the game in Boston.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> we won 91-83
> vince had 21 off 8-19 shooting
> we are a better team since then but so are the jazz
> lebron went of for 51 hope vince comes somewhere near that
> ...


When will you get it that Individual goals can never be better than the team's achievements.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah, AK isn't a great man to man defender. I wouldn't be surprised to see VC go off and I'm expecting a Nets win. 

Don't sleep on Okur, he's a shooter, last time we played, he had his worse game of the season.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> When will you get it that Individual goals can never be better than the team's achievements.


when will you get that vince is the man


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> when will you get that vince is the man


lol you are questioning my knowledge on Vince


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Dooch said:


> The Utah Jazz play much better basketball when they are playing in their home. Andrei Kirilenko can rack up stats in a hurry. The New Jersey Nets should take their confidence from the 20-point win against the Boston Celtics and use it as momentum to begin this West Coast road trip.
> 
> As usual great job on the game thread ToddMacCulloch11. We should start off our road trip on a positive note. Go Nets!!
> 
> Anyone remember last year when Vince Carter cooled the Utah Jazz off, doing a beautiful windmill?


hells yeah that was the road trip where VC did the 360 layup in LA too some great highlights that week. The matchup is in our favor against Utah I just hope RJ can get it together Zoran should play well if he gets in the game west coast style lots of runing


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> when will you get that vince is the man


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Question. What does Gary Sussman scream whenever Vaughn scores? I couldn't understand him yesterday over the commentary. It sounds like he's screaming "Rock Jacque Jayhawk". Anyone know?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Now Kidd's trying to hold his shorts up and keep the ball to
If they don't foul him, they're just gonna give him another 2


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Question. What does Gary Sussman scream whenever Vaughn scores? I couldn't understand him yesterday over the commentary. It sounds like he's screaming "Rock Jacque Jayhawk". Anyone know?


 I heard something like that too.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

kamaze said:


> hells yeah that was the road trip where VC did the 360 layup in LA too some great highlights that week. The matchup is in our favor against Utah I just hope RJ can get it together Zoran should play well if he gets in the game west coast style lots of runing


Absolutely. That 360 lay-up against the Los Angeles Lakers in the Staples Center was the "Play of the Year". Vince Carter fabricated his own highlight reel on the West Coast trip. Lets just hope for the best for the team, lets produce more wins and attempt at going undefeated for this road trip. All these games are winnable games.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

go easy on us damnit! we just lost by 30 against denver, and 20 against cleveland. Please let us win so we can get some confidence.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I certainly hope the Nets can start this road trip well... with a win! :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Utah 94- Nets 91  I hope i am wrong however


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I am looking forward to a win, lets let our defense fuel our offense. Play good defense and do not get called for some rediculous fouls. Lets start this road trip off on a positive note with a win. Go Nets!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

"One guy beating us isn't going to happen all the time," Jazz guard Devin Brown said. "We're going to make adjustments and get ready for the guys like Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett. Those are different style of players so we just got to focus in our defense and believe in it."

The Nets are 3-0 against Utah since acquiring Carter, who is averaging 24.7 points in those games. Carter is 4-1 at the Delta Center in his career, averaging 27.4 points.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> "One guy beating us isn't going to happen all the time," Jazz guard Devin Brown said. "We're going to make adjustments and get ready for the guys like Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett. Those are different style of players so we just got to focus in our defense and believe in it."
> 
> The Nets are 3-0 against Utah since acquiring Carter, who is averaging 24.7 points in those games. Carter is 4-1 at the Delta Center in his career, averaging 27.4 points.


Well Vinsane means Vince wont be shooting 40 times


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been looking forward to this game.

I watch a lot of Jazz games. They have a lot of players I like.

Kirilenko is mesmerizing. When he's on the court, he's a blast to watch.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is the game not starting soon? where is everybody?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

t minus about 12 minutes.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Still sickened about Kobe's performance/year

f'n disgrace to NBA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> in order for us to win vince has to be off the charts


Vince needs to shoot 47 times, and score 82 points.

You're right.

-Petey


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

best of luck to you guys tonight, Im hoping for a huge game from AK47.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets win the tip, Carter drives, and hits.

Okur misses.

Jefferson strokes it for 2.

4-0, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vc scores- 2-0 nets. he only needs 80 more points to beat kobe.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK 47 w/ the miss, Kidd w/ the board.

To SetShotWilly, misses.

GG called for the charge.

Nice D by Carter.

10:19 to play.

4-0, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i hope that is the only shot collisn takes all night.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i bet you their twin will be better than our twin.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i hope that is the only shot collisn takes all night.


oh well. he made one.

6-0 nets.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

collins wit the pathetic layup attempt


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter backs down GG, loses the ball, flings the ball over his back w/o looking right to Collins who hits.

GG misses.

RJ with an Air Ball from the lane.

AK with the board.

Okur misses from outside, Kidd's board.

To Krstic, to Collins, misses the floater.

AK draws the foul, in the act... on Kidd?

6-0, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK hits both.

Nets pushing.

Kidd to Krstic at the top of the arch.

Carter with the hook and comes up short.

Okur with the board.

GG pulls up and hits.

McCloud w/ the steal. GG ties it up with another jumper.

Krstic w/ the rainbow.

8-6, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

6 point lead to tie quick


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

girichek hits, steals and hits.

6-6 game.

cmon nets...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK drives, high off the glass, and it's good.

RJ to open man... Collins, misses.

GG the drive, kicks to Okur and misses.

Carter board. Carter to Krstic, to Kidd, misses the 3.

8-6, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ugly shootin


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i tell you krstic has crazy range. he should try shooting some threes.


why teh hell has collisn taken 4 shots. he's freakin 1 for 4.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Collins maybe getting a little to confident on the offensive end


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who the hell is guardin gg
pass to vince


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

who is this gordon giricek guy?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

GG with another bucket, has 6.

Jefferson lets it fly, Okur w/ the board.

GG handing it. Down to AK, misses.

Jefferson in the open court, fouled by Jarron.

Going to the line for 2.

8-10, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> who the hell is guardin gg
> pass to vince


i think Vince is


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Better defend that giricek guy. He can shoot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with the free throws ties the game.

Okur to GG falling, misses.

RJ lets it go out of bounds.

Time out.

10-10.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Okur for Krstic and 1st round pick


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

on a completely unrelated note. eric williams is starting for the toronto raptors.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Yea son, the Nets are gonna run. If VC is the 2, then Kidd must be the 1.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

What is wrong with Vince's outside shot? He never makes open threes anymore.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter out of the TO, can't hit the 3.

GG misses again.

RJ board to Kidd.

Down to arter, to Kidd to Krstic, misses.

AK w/ the board.

Carter runs into the man chasing his man off the screen and called on a foul.

Jarron miss?

Carter board.

GG called on number 2.

Coming out?

None shooting.

10-10.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Krstic, to RJ at the arch, drives baseline, dunks.

AK with the jumper.

Nets turn the ball over.

12-12; 3:43 to play.

Slow game.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

What the **** Jefferson? Just catch the ****ing pass.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

7M3 said:


> What is wrong with Vince's outside shot? He never makes open threes anymore.


Just because it's happened tonight doesn't mean it's been happening consistently lately  He's still hitting his open 3's at his usual pace.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brown gets caught underneath, and AK can't catch it, Nets ball.

Kidd to Carter. Carter misses the deep 3.

*STOP WATCHING VINSANE!*

AK to McCloud, and hits.

12-14, Jazz.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> on a completely unrelated note. eric williams is starting for the toronto raptors.


I guess Sam Mitchell realizes that defense IS important...lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we are gonna lose i can feel it


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

It's so difficult for this team to score when Vince is double-teamed.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dang...a nice shooting night to start with has turned into slop.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

How many fouls does VC has?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We could use Tim Thomas.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

celtics up 21
bucks tied
indy lose to hawks


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Just because it's happened tonight doesn't mean it's been happening consistently lately  He's still hitting his open 3's at his usual pace.


It hasn't happened consistently lately.  These past few games, he's missed far more open three point shots than he usually does.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jefferson, make your FREE THROWS

edit: get out of the game


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why does rj wanna shoot so many ft's if he can;t make em


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Yeah, that's it Jefferson, compound the misses by commiting a frustration foul.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Out of the TO, Jefferson draws the foul out from.

Reversed the call to a shooting foul.

Misses the 1st.

Misses the 2nd.

Picks up the personal foul as he is trying to get it back.

Vaughn checks in, w/ Robinson.

12-14, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ak47 for 3. cliffy misses 3.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

yup we are gonna lose
vince gonna have a bad night


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK hits the 3.

Carter to Robinson, misses the 3.

Okur with the offensive board.

AK to Jarron and he's jumped.

Called on Krstic.

Out of the TO, Jefferson draws the foul out from.

Reversed the call to a shooting foul.

Misses the 1st.

Misses the 2nd.

Picks up the personal foul as he is trying to get it back.

Vaughn checks in, w/ Robinson.

12-17, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

lethargic, the nets look dead.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

There goes Krstic again, instead of playing defense, just standing there with his hands up and looking flabbergasted when a foul is called.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Terrible shooting so far :no:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

now vince sitting yeah frank has officially thrown in the towel


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

No one told me it was "Shoot really long threes" night.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wat is this lineup


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Can someone answer my question? Why does Kobe bring it every night but VC doesn't? I'm probably gonna get muredered for asking that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jarron hits both.

RJ to Krstic, Krstic to Vaughn, back to Krstic, to Vaughn, to RJ, to Robinson, to Zoran, to Planinic, to Vaughn to RJ and hits. LOL

Nets contesting, Jazz lose the ball.

Vaughn drives, kicks to RJ, RJ misses.

Brown drive, hits over Zoran and going to the line.

Hits.

13-22, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I lvoe how thats a foul on Planinic.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

to many plays drawn for jefferson hasn't he said it himself he isn't a volume shooter z will just foul out


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

this sucks.

such a promising start too.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Dang, 14 points in a quarter for a team with Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson. Impressive.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Can someone answer my question? Why does Kobe bring it every night but VC doesn't? I'm probably gonna get muredered for asking that.


Maybe Kobe is better than VC?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> now vince sitting yeah frank has officially thrown in the towel


Don't think it has reached that point yet.

14-22, Jazz to end the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

any1... how many fouls does VC has?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I hate watching this team struggle. It's down right shameful.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hah... Kobe says the words "Lathargic" and "Demoralize" in an interview now all the sudden so many posters have added those words to their vocabulary.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

funkylikemonkey said:


> Maybe Kobe is better than VC?


maybe?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

VC_15 said:


> any1... how many fouls does VC has?


rj, carter, kidd, krstic each has 1


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

BTW...no one can make a shot so Lawrence Frank takes out his best offensive weapon? What is this man thinking?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur misses the jumper to start the 2nd, Robinson w/ the long board.

RJ to Zoran... to RJ, drives, hits the floater and fouled.

And the FT is good.

17-22, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> BTW...no one can make a shot so Lawrence Frank takes out his best offensive weapon? What is this man thinking?


Vince is content to jack up contested threes, and pass out of double teams... He isn't helping this team.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit man. Why can't VC just start games strong. He wakes up after halftime. Now I see why analasysts keep forgetting to put VC in the upper echalance of sgs.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> BTW...no one can make a shot so Lawrence Frank takes out his best offensive weapon? What is this man thinking?


that's good coachin for you


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon only down 5!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Humphries drives, and the ball falls right into Okurs hand, slapped out of bound.

Ostertag pulled.

Deron in.

A foul called away from the ball.

Foul on Zoran, his 2nd.

17-22, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Vince is content to jack up contested threes, and pass out of double teams... He isn't helping this team.



Yeh.. keep him on the bench.. that will really help the team.. :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vc now back in


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

jizzy said:


> Dammit man. Why can't VC just start games strong. He wakes up after halftime. Now I see why analasysts keep forgetting to put VC in the upper echalance of sgs.


Dude, it's one game. Remember that 10 game winning streak? Vince scored most of his points in the first half in almost every one of those games.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran, to Padgett, to Vaughn, to Padgett, misses the 3.

Carter is back in.

Foul called on Zoran again, his 3rd.

Kidd is coming in.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

zoran get out of the game!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Dude, it's one game. Remember that 10 game winning streak? Vince scored most of his points in the first half in almost every one of those games.


Jizzy apparently has short term memory


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC is far away from Kobe, if he continues play basketball without passion.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Vince gets blocked like a little *****.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

stop shooting threes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

you can always tell how a nj game will go dependin on vince


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> BTW...no one can make a shot so Lawrence Frank takes out his best offensive weapon? What is this man thinking?


Thats why carter never find his rhythm on bad nights. Its different with kobe and a.i. They shoot regardless until they find their game e.g a.i against twolves, in the first half he shot poorly but kept shooting and eventually found his shot, erased a deficit and won the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Zoran, 2 minutes, 3 fouls.

... Carter's shot is blocked?

... Kidd misses the pull up.

Deron misses under the hoop.

Vaughn pushes. Carter to Robinson, Robinson misses, Kidd board... turns it over, Brown w/ the slam.

Nets time out again.

17-24, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Dude, it's one game. Remember that 10 game winning streak? Vince scored most of his points in the first half in almost every one of those games.




Yes I know brother. But guys like Kobe and Wade and Tmac all have something in common. They attack the rim every night.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

:laugh:

The ball's right next to Vince, he dosen't hustle to go get it. Pathetic.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pathetic


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

**** That!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

****


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

7M3 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> The ball's right next to Vince, he dosen't hustle to go get it. Pathetic.



why do u post here if u despise VC so much?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

7-24 shootin


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Vince gets blocked like a little *****.



i Almost thought ur a Jazz fan for a second.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

get your lazy *** moving carter.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

My god...why is everyone talking about Vince? The whole team is terrible right now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter called on an offensive foul, his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Dang, good job Vince.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

bs!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Who is defending carter by the way?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hahahaha offensive foul on vince- 3rd turnover tonight?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince now going to sit things about to get outta hand


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

vince throws up another brick


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Devin Brown w/ the miss, Kidd board.

As sad as this is, we are still in it.

... Vaughn misses, Robinson misses on the follow.

Okur can't hit.

Carter called on a loose ball foul, #3.

RJ back in?

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this is jus gettin worse


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BIJULK: W$::UUUuu uuuUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllll shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Vince gets outrebounded by a guy 3 inches shorter than him and in the process commits his third foul


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I swear VC does not bring it every night. While you VC homers were calling VC the greatest player ever after he hit that shot in Toronto, some people were wondering, Where was the passion the whole game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well chalk this one as a lost and we will score less than we did in memphis


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vc with 3 fouls will sit for the next 7.5 minutes.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Williams miss, Padgett saves it.

Kidd to RJ, RJ posting. RK to Robinson, to Padgett, to Robinson to Padgett and misses another 3.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I swear VC does not bring it every night. While you VC homers were calling VC the greatest player ever after he hit that shot in Toronto, some people were wondering, Where was the passion the whole game.


shut up shut up shut up!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

padgett for 3

nice we are a solid 0 for 7 from 3 point land.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK drives and AK is fouled.

Hits the 1st. Misses the 2nd.

17-25, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> shut up shut up shut up!!!!




I will shut up when you stop blaming the refs for everything.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

7M3 said:


> Vince gets outrebounded by a guy 3 inches shorter than him and in the process commits his third foul


Obsessed much?


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

when was the last time carter had a good game against a good team? a month ago? and you people want to keep him?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh my ****in god.. that **** goes in


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

at least okur has been worse with a 0 for 6 showing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd drives, wild shot and goes down.

Kidd tried some vinsanity.

Okur off the screen and hits.

19-27, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd's pass stolen by Williams... to AK, out of bounds.

A time out called.

Ugly.

Kobe is going to have more points in a half from last night than these 2 teams combined at half.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

it's safe to say our defense is keepin us in it


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Damn can anybody on this team score?!?!?! RJ is the only one who has more than 2 points.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Obsessed much?


What am I obsessed with?

edited - inappropriate


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

The nets should not have any interviews before games on how they think they are gonna play because actions speak louder than words


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

wonka137 said:


> when was the last time carter had a good game against a good team? a month ago? and you people want to keep him?


Utah isn't that good of a team...

I love it, NBA League Pass has a freebe week and everyone starts basing the entire season off of the select few games they'll actually watch all season.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vince Carter is terrible....he is always struggling in the game...

missed missed missed, FG% under 35%.

sigh...Kobe Bryant


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well Vince is having a bad game. Time for Kidd and RJ to step up


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Starts up, Krstic called on a travel, Nets 6th turnover.

Okur on the pick and roll, and fouled, shooting a pair.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Man, if we had Kobe Bryant on this team.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic is a joke of a big man


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

stfu mark jackson..no1 is making ****


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Utah isn't that good of a team...
> 
> I love it, NBA League Pass has a freebe week and everyone starts basing the entire season off of the select few games they'll actually watch all season.


You are fighting a lost battle Phenom, you cant convince most on here


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

7M3 said:


> What am I obsessed with?
> 
> Certainly not more obsessed than Vince Carter *********** such as yourself, who have ruined this board.


Hating on Vince Carter apparently...almost all of your posts about the game have been about him, forgetting there are 9 other players on the court. VC is my favorite player but at least I find other things in the game to talk about.

Very mature BTW...I think your post just showed everyone exactly who's ruining the board.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

7M3 said:


> What am I obsessed with?
> 
> Certainly not more obsessed than Vince Carter *********** such as yourself, who have ruined this board.



I believe the language of urs have ruined this Forum...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur pushes it to 28.

Kidd to Vaughn, and can't hit.

Utah with some nice ball movement and Deron with a triple.

19-31, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Man, if we had Kobe Bryant on this team.


everyone here would be mad that he is a ball hog


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> You are fighting a lost battle Phenom, you cant convince most on here


You're right  I'm getting back to the game at hand...


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Will you guys give up the stupid arguing with each other.

The Nets are having a bad game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> everyone here would be mad that he is a ball hog



No, Kidd's unselfishness wouldn't allow it. And we'd have a sg that would bring it every night.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

that was one of the sickest moves ive ever seen


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn is fouled, at the line goes 1 of 2.

Jazz misses, Krstic board. Kidd misses, and Krstic board, AK steals it from Kidd. AK on the other end goes all the way, is fouled and hits.

20-34, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

at least kirilenko doesn't have a block yet.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

[/tv off]


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

jizzy said:


> No, Kidd's unselfishness wouldn't allow it. And we'd have a sg that would bring it every night.


Then Bryant would force Kidd out and you'd have the Lakers part 2.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> No, Kidd's unselfishness wouldn't allow it. And we'd have a sg that would bring it every night.


what does kidd's unselfishness have to do with kobe's selfishness


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets miss, Williams misses, Kidd to Krstic, Krstic with the hook and it's good.

Milt backing down Vaughn and hits.

Can't trade baskets guys...

RJ stripped, and Milt on the break gets a flagrant foul by Vaughn.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pathetic


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

This is disgusting


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> at least kirilenko doesn't have a block yet.


:rofl: Thank god for that...he's doing everything else though.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

score?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Then Bryant would force Kidd out and you'd have the Lakers part 2.



The Lakers part 1, 2 and 3 all won championships and Kidd is a star that doesn't take all the glory. Bryant would still do his thing and Kidd would only help.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL 7M3...always bitter...u need to calm that stuff down though dawg...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

so lemme get this straight when vince is in rj seems to have the ball more and shoot alot more and get to the lline and stuff but since entering game for vc has taken no shots


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

We are shooting worse than 5 year olds.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

36-22 right

**** man but we can comeback. We came back from a 14pt vs boston... and we could have gone to ot on that one!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Lord-SMX said:


> score?


36-22 Jazz with 2:20 left.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

terrible team terrible team, new jersey nets.

i want Kobe Braynt..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Changed to a shooting foul.

Hits the 1st.

And the 2nd.

Nets down 16.

2:22 to play.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

uke:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, LBJ dropped 50 here and VC has been kept in check. Wow


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

jizzy said:


> The Lakers part 1, 2 and 3 all won championships and Kidd is a star that doesn't take all the glory. Bryant would still do his thing and Kidd would only help.


Hah...good luck with that...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets w/ another miss.

AK misses.

RJ board.

Kidd pushes, hits in the lane.

22-38, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Look at the bright side . . . . nevermind


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd has to be the second worst shootin pg in the league


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> kidd has to be the second worst shootin pg in the league


 whos #1


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> kidd has to be the second worst shootin pg in the league


i highly doubt that


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> whos #1


mcinnis


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK47 is BLOCKED, the irony.

Kidd takes it down, and fouled by Williams.

Kidd pushes it to:

26-38, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If its close to a 10 pt lead by the half then they can still win this


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Hating on Vince Carter apparently...almost all of your posts about the game have been about him, forgetting there are 9 other players on the court. VC is my favorite player but at least I find other things in the game to talk about.


I love you guys. Anyone who points out anything negative about Vince is "hating on him." Vince is playing horribly, offensively and defensively, and it's apparent he isn't putting forth his full effort. You refuse to see this, because you're incapable of looking at the game from the point of view of a Nets fan, rather than a Carter fan.


> Very mature BTW...I think your post just showed everyone exactly who's ruining the board.


Yes, my post did identify the Vince Carter fanboys.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Chaser 55 said:


> whos #1


Tony Parker. He only knows how to lay it in.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> whos #1


haha, vaughn.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

all the posts are negative negative and negative.

hope VC drops 40 in the 2nd half to shut some people up here then asks to be traded.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Our PG has 8 rebounds compared to 5 by our big two combined. wow


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

sixers will pass us soon


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ IS A MAN.. n that was a charge


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK in the post... travels, no call.

RJ board, Kidd misses the 3.

Milt misses.

Nets are 0-8 from 3.

RJ to the rim and banks it.

RJ called on the blocking foul with 2.6 on the clock.

AK to the line.

28-38, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wtf is with vince.... *he's putting up jason collins numbers*

Min: 14
FG%: 1-6 
3pt: 0-2
FT%: 0-0
Boards: 2
Dime: 1
TO's: 3
Steals: 0
Blocks: 0
PF: 3
Points: 2


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Our PG has 8 rebounds compared to 5 by our big two combined. wow


 Our PG is Jason Kidd.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Alright, RJs aggressiveness cuts the lead down to 10. 38-28...unfortunately he fouled Kirelenko and he goes to the line for 2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK hits both, Nets call another time out.

28-40, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we need to just feed RJ and try to find a way to give vc open shots!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

:curse:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

kobe 81

nets 28 @ half pace for 56


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Tony Parker. He only knows how to lay it in.


yeah but guess what he is shootin 50% from the field
kirilenko 15 points goin into the half already his season average


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

still 12pts is not a game winning lead (2nd half)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

terrible, i don't realise VC why not to learn what kobe can do just a little.

he always wants to put the ball in, but missed, and the defensively, always fouls on other players.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

That Sixers game was total bs. The Wolves suck and so does KG. They let a freakin 19 point lead slip. And the hardest player to watch is the "Gigolo" Marko Jaric. I hate the Sixers and I wish they all get injured.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Why do we keep shooting 3s? Do they see that they are 0 of 8 from behind the ark? 

Kidd is also going for a career high in rebound in this game. He already has 9. He just needs 8 more.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

jarkid said:


> terrible team terrible team, new jersey nets.
> 
> i want Kobe Braynt..


Be a Laker fan.

Is VC on the bench? if yes, then what are Kidd and RJ doing?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jazz call a time out now.

Nets are 30% this first half, Utah is 33%.

Ugly.

Nets go long, ball in Milt's hands and miss.

28-40, Jazz, going into the half.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

BTW, no one familiar with my post history would ever call me a Vince hater. I've consistently defended him as a defender, argued him over Wade, and praised him as the most talented offensive player in the league.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow we scored 28 points!!!!

we match kobe's output in the 4th quarter last night.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Lawrence go into that locker room, and rip each and everyone of those sorry sons of ******** heads off!!!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I expect a monster second half from Krstic. Don't know why. I just feel it.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Chaser 55 said:


> Our PG is Jason Kidd.


 :biggrin: 

But krstic and collins are still pathetic when it comes to rebounding


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jefferson - 5-8 from the field. Krstic 2-3
Rest of team 4-26... ouch


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

yes vince is on the bench with some ice...he hurt his back in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

our chances of winning are slim to none you better beleive vc will pick up that 4th foul in the 3rd unless kidd starts hittin open shots we won't score 50


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> yeah but guess what he is shootin 50% from the field
> kirilenko 15 points goin into the half already his season average


 Don't you under stand that he only know how to lay it in? He leads the league in points in the paint. He's not shooting 50% outside from 5 feet.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> But krstic and collins are still pathetic when it comes to rebounding


 True.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

7M3 said:


> BTW, no one familiar with my post history would ever call me a Vince hater. I've consistently defended him as a defender, argued him over Wade, and praised him as the most talented offensive player in the league.



i know.. i always read ur posts.... and very well liked reading wether they were about carter or not... but when u started talking like ( Jizzy for example).. and start bashing vc in every single one of ur posts... i was shocked..especially some of the language u used..


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

vinsane u shouldnt be talking so much negative stuff theres still a lot of time we can pull it together..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

VC, VC, VC.... :naughty:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i think Jason Collins shoots too much in this game !!!

he should rest, and let Cliff Robinson start !!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

7M3 said:


> I love you guys. Anyone who points out anything negative about Vince is "hating on him." Vince is playing horribly, offensively and defensively, and it's apparent he isn't putting forth his full effort. You refuse to see this, because you're incapable of looking at the game from the point of view of a Nets fan, rather than a Carter fan.
> 
> 
> Yes, my post did identify the Vince Carter fanboys.


Not at all and I know exactly what you're talking about. I said Kobe Bryant's accomplishment was amazing, but the Lakers team is terrible because of him and I got called a Kobe hater. But your posts in this thread are just beyond ridiculous man. Every one of them is something negative about one player...sorry but that is hating I've rarely seen on these boards on one player, and that's saying a lot.

I see Vince is having a bad game and he is not putting in full effort. What are you talking about I'm incapable of seeing that? I'm an objective person for the most part. In no way, shape, or form did I deny Vince was having a lackluster game...It's something you created out of your own bias standpoint. All I said was the whole TEAM was doing terrible as well, we shouldn't all just concentrate on Vince. Grow up a little then come back and debate with me.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> our chances of winning are slim to none you better beleive vc will pick up that 4th foul in the 3rd


He'll do so intentionally?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Like I said before Vince is having a bad game. But what are the other members of the team going to do to win this game


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank God that a basketball game has two halfs.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Shooting 29% and still down by only 12? I say there is still hope


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

U guys as Nets fan's are so spoiled.

If you were in the Jazz shoes you'd be singing a different tune. Take in mind we botched the third pick aka the next Jason Kidd, CHRIS FREAKING PAUL. Carlos Loozer is earning 68 mill to sit in Armani suits. Our starting center is Greg Ostertag. We drafted Kirk Snyder instead of Al Jefferson. We drafted Raul Lopez instead of Tony Parker. The only pick in the last 10 years that we got right was Kirilenko.

That's enuff to feel sorry for us.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Lawrence go into that locker room, and rip each and everyone of those sorry sons of ******** heads off!!!


he doesn't do stuff like that he is to nice


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

You guys are funny.

When the Nets win, you brag about them being the best in the L.

When the Nets lose, you act like they are a bunch of bums that don't belong in the L.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

7M3 said:


> BTW, no one familiar with my post history would ever call me a Vince hater. I've consistently defended him as a defender, argued him over Wade, and praised him as the most talented offensive player in the league.


I am familiar with it, I've repped you quite a few times on your quality posts. Maybe it's just a bad day for you?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

whoa we're only down 12.

yes there is some hope


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I know why Nets are down, Collins is starting. Now i dont want the Collins lovers to make any excuses.

I said it and i'll say it again......Get that dude out of the starting lineup.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> he doesn't do stuff like that he is to nice


somehow i doubt that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey McGrady has 37.

And after last night, the Raptors are up 2 verus the Nuggets?

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> I know why Nets are down, Collins is starting. Now i dont the Collins lovers to make any excuses.
> 
> I said it and i'll say it again......Get that dude out of the starting lineup.


 AND he's taken WAY too many shots tonite.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You guys give VC a EZ-Pass. When he misses a rebound or gets his shot blocked, you guys don't say ahything. But when Collins misses a jumper, you wanna kill him. Interesting, no?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I am familiar with it, I've repped you quite a few times on your quality posts. Maybe it's just a bad day for you?


i'm looking at your signature

hey jason kidd passed dirk nowitski!!!!!!

something to celebrate!!! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> I know why Nets are down, Collins is starting. Now i dont the Collins lovers to make any excuses.
> 
> I said it and i'll say it again......Get that dude out of the starting lineup.


Collins is banged up. But the Nets are lacking bigs, so they don't have a choice.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> i know.. i always read ur posts.... and very well liked reading wether they were about carter or not... but when u started talking like ( Jizzy for example).. and start bashing vc in every single one of ur posts... i was shocked..especially some of the language u used..


dude has a potty mouth as well... :curse:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You guys give VC a EZ-Pass. When he misses a rebound or gets his shot blocked, you guys don't say ahything. But when Collins misses a jumper, you wanna kill him. Interesting, no?


 Collins can't shoot, so he shouldn't. Carter can shoot, so he should. It's basic logic. You live with Carter's misses cause you know he will make up for it. When Collins misses, well . . .


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sad Mafioso said:


> U guys as Nets fan's are so spoiled.
> 
> If you were in the Jazz shoes you'd be singing a different tune. Take in mind we botched the third pick aka the next Jason Kidd, CHRIS FREAKING PAUL. Carlos Loozer is earning 68 mill to sit in Armani suits. Our starting center is Greg Ostertag. We drafted Kirk Snyder instead of Al Jefferson. We drafted Raul Lopez instead of Tony Parker. The only pick in the last 10 years that we got right was Kirilenko.
> 
> That's enuff to feel sorry for us.


Post of the day


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> Collins is banged up. But the Nets are lacking bigs, so they don't have a choice.


Marc Jackson and why in the World did he start over Cliffy? pathetic.

Yep im now being negative too cuz the majority of the posters here are so why not me?

I'll start pointing fingers, fire frank and trade Collins.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> Marc Jackson and why in the World did he start over Cliffy? pathetic.
> 
> Yep im now being negative too cuz the majority of the posters here are so why not me?
> 
> I'll start pointing fingers, fire frank and trade Collins.


You have to limit Robinson's minutes, or he will never make it to the end of the season.

As far as Jackson goes, I am not sure what the deal is with his PT.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok, i was just joking with that post lol.

but seriously, we all need to chill. The game aint over yet.. :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You guys give VC a EZ-Pass. When he misses a rebound or gets his shot blocked, you guys don't say ahything. But when Collins misses a jumper, you wanna kill him. Interesting, no?


Carter maske up for bad plays collins doesn't


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Good news is that that was one of the ugliest halfs in Nets history, and they're only down 12. Still a very good chance to get back into this one.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We need to score more then the Jazz to win this game.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Good news is that that was one of the ugliest quarters in Nets history, and they're only down 12. Still a very good chance to get back into this one.


 I was just going to ask if this was the worst half all year.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We need to score more then the Jazz to win this game.


 no ****


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we will see where we are after the third


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We need to score more then the Jazz to win this game.



lool.. for real?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Chaser 55 said:


> no ****


:rofl: Someone needs to put that in their sig.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

jizzy said:


> We need to score more then the Jazz to win this game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> lool.. for real?





Ya, best believe it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


>




Oh, that's hot.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

carter got a little ruffed up a bit.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Every one of them is something negative about one player...sorry but that is hating I've rarely seen on these boards on one player, and that's saying a lot.


Why are you acting like I've only criticized Vince? I've criticized Krstic and Jefferson as well. It just so happens that Vince is playing worse than any player on the Nets roster, and, not only that, it's a result of a lack of effort. That pisses me off.

You're still trying to pin me as a Vince hater, when that simply couldn't be furthur from the truth. Everything I've said about him in this thread is completely valid. And I usually have nothing but positive things to say about him.




> I see Vince is having a bad game and he is not putting in full effort. What are you talking about I'm incapable of seeing that? I'm an objective person for the most part.


 yeah, and your reaction to someone pointing that out is "obsessed much?" Sorry, things like players not trying mean something to me

In no way, shape, or form did I deny Vince was having a lackluster game...It's something you created out of your own bias standpoint. All I said was the whole TEAM was doing terrible as well, we shouldn't all just concentrate on Vince. [/QUOTE]

The team is doing terrible because vince is doing terrible.



> Grow up a little then come back and debate with me.


i lvoe how you make a pissy little post like "obsess much?" and then tell me to grow up

grow a brain and then come back and debate with me


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

stop wit the Js


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

The Nets are obviously going to try to catch up by bombing threes.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur hits, Carter misses.

Nets down to 27%

Jarron Collins with the post move.

And a foul called.

28-44, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

So far this is the worst performance by vince.. nothing is going in for him


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

how do u say its lack of effort!!! i bowl and i bowled like **** tonight it doesnt mean i didnt try!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Geezus, I didn't know Jarron could do that. The nice fadeaway jumper from inside the paint.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

i was just gonna ask that question.... and i think its because the nets really really want to bring it back down to double digits


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we scored!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

that was not a goaltend!!!!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Geezus, I didn't know Jarron could do that. The nice fadeaway jumper from inside the paint.


never saw that because he was always injured.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> we scored!


lol it took goaltending to score.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> U guys as Nets fan's are so spoiled.
> 
> If you were in the Jazz shoes you'd be singing a different tune. Take in mind we botched the third pick aka the next Jason Kidd, CHRIS FREAKING PAUL. Carlos Loozer is earning 68 mill to sit in Armani suits. Our starting center is Greg Ostertag. We drafted Kirk Snyder instead of Al Jefferson. We drafted Raul Lopez instead of Tony Parker. The only pick in the last 10 years that we got right was Kirilenko.
> 
> That's enuff to feel sorry for us.


ok, dude, i feel better now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Richard Jefferson avoiding the offensive foul, lays it up, Okur takes it off the cylinder.

Okur w/ the tough shot.

Kidd to Krstic... Out to Carter.

Carter hits rim.

Collins can't finish.

McCloud has it... to GG, misses, Kidd to Krstic, to Kidd... Collins to RJ.

RJ to Kidd, to Carter, misses a 3.

30-46, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

It's not a technical if Jason kncks down Jarron right? They're just brothers playing around, if they do that. The refs should leave that to there mom.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this is hard to watch


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok take vince out..


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Geezus, I didn't know Jarron could do that. The nice fadeaway jumper from inside the paint.


 man i can't ****ing beleive how bad collins is! WTF his twin brother only has 2 attempts and has 4 ****ing points. jason has 6 attempts and 2 ****ing points! We need to trade that peice of **** now!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK misses, Jarron w/ the foul as Krstic gets the board.

Hit the 8 minute mark.

Carter to Kidd.

Kidd hits a 3.

Nets 1st 3 of the night, 1 of 11.

LOL

33-46, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

JKidd for three.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Nets are 1-11 from long range.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yea kobe broght it the game before!!! 11-33


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McCloud to GG off the screen.

Hits.

Collins to Kidd.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter w/ a charge.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kidd for 3!

down 13.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

4 on carter


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry guys, the jazz need to do this after the last 2 games, losing by 30 and losing by 20. They are playing like they want this game, something they havn't been doing.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

4 fouls on Carter :nonono:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets lose


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

so carter with 4 fouls

probably will sit for the rest of the game.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

get pissed rj and take all the shots from now on! WTF feeding VC the ball now won't help us (unless he gets hulk mad and drops 50 in the 4th quarter)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ is now called on the foul on a reach in.

Carter is now grabbing his lower back.

GG to the line.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

omg.. everything is going against him today... this is unbelievable!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

why do they put in zoran, put in wright, he'll give us some energy!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

injury to insult in this case


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> RJ is now called on the foul on a reach in.
> 
> Carter is now grabbing his lower back.
> 
> ...



Petey.. did he sit?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Well on the bright side. We all have our health


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

GG hits 2.

Jazz up 17.

Kidd to Zoran.

Zoran misses but fouled.

Hey Zoran went a minute w/o a foul.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

this is carter's worst game, and please don't let collins start anymore.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> Petey.. did he sit?


Yes, heat pack.

Zoran pushes it to 35-50.

GG off the cut and hits.

Zoran to RJ, misses the 3, long board, RJ gets in the lane... fouled.

Going to the line for 2 after the time out.

-Petey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

jarkid said:


> this is carter's worst game, and please don't let collins start anymore.


I use to think jason collins was better than jarron collins, but looks like its the other way around.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I use to think jason collins was better than jarron collins, but looks like its the other way around.


you honestly use to think that


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> you honestly use to think that


Yes, because I really never got see jarron play because he was always injured. This season he has been great while we are waiting for boozer to come back.


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

the Nets are playing TERRIBLE Basketball!
this is one of the worst games i have seen them play!
come ON!-yet they are still only down by 15


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the nets need a real coach a coach that tells his players what to do and not let them do what they wants a coach that isn't afraid to get in his players faces


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

7M3 said:


> i lvoe how you make a pissy little post like "obsess much?" and then tell me to grow up


 It wasn't pissy, I honestly wanted to know. 10 straight posts about Carter sucks this and Carter is doing bad at that etc etc...you'd wonder the same thing about me if I was posting "Vince's pick is so wonderous," "Vince is really kick'n tail, that dribble was amazing!" over and over and over again.



7M3 said:


> grow a brain and then come back and debate with me


I may not know much, but one of the things I do know is stuffed green peppers are very tasty.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

OK, I used to be a fan of J-Cool but he needs to get his knee better before he can play. He's useless.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ hits 2?

GG hits.

Has 14.

RJ w/ another bucket?

Yes.

McCloud bumped from behind for Zoran.

#4.

39-54, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

GG pisses me off.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow! Just saw the score. Man we are so inconsistent. Carter is playing like **** again! If he keeps this up, his new point average will be 24.5 down from 25.1! Carter better blow up in the 4th.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> GG pisses me off.


He is on fire! :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

AK47 STILL doesn't have a block!

yay!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McCloud hits both.

Who misses? Kidd? Zoran?

Out of bounds.

Jazz ball.

AK with a bucket.

Kidd drives, Kidd offensive board.

RJ drives and miss, but Nets hold onto it as it goes out of bounds.

Robinson in.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :rofl: Someone needs to put that in their sig.


 I just added it to mine. :biggrin:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

What the ****


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

we need to go on a 19-0 run to finish the qtr otherwise we go into the 4th trailing..and u kno wat that means!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

well if his lower back is hurt i dont expect him to blow up in the 4rth!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Wow! Just saw the score. Man we are so inconsistent. Carter is playing like **** again! If he keeps this up, his new point average will be 24.5 down from 25.1! Carter better blow up in the 4th.


they were saying earlier that he has a back injury he might not return you know how frank is he will give up


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> I just added it to mine. :biggrin:



Hey, you can't do that Chaser. I will not be used for your enjoyment.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

58-39 Jazz with 3:55 left in the 3rd.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Hey, you can't do that Chaser. I will not be used for your enjoyment.


 ok, I'll take it out. Just wanted to have a lil fun.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kobe 62 @ end of 3 vs Dallas

nets wont even scoree 62 whole game

kobe 81 last night

nets need 3 ot to score 81


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey... Frank just brought in Carter.

Carter no head band... spins and fouled by GG.

His 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince back dumb move


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> ok, I'll take it out. Just wanted to have a lil fun.




Sike, nah. Just messing with ya. You can keep it if you want.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> we need to go on a 19-0 run to finish the qtr otherwise we go into the 4th trailing..and u kno wat that means!


hahahahahahaah, i know what you means !!

but we need kobe bryant to do that! 19-0 run.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter 1 of 2 from the free throe line

40-58 - UTAH


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, if we don't cut the lead down to at least 15, Frank will pull the starters and give up! Does he not understand the concept of "comebacks"!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Was that a block by AK on Cliffy?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince has 3 points!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

f this put on wwe raw


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter goes 1 of 2.

GG w/ the air ball.

...

GG misses, Carter board.

Kidd goes at Ostertag, and Greg gets the foul.

GG is now being guarded by Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd to the free throw line for 2...
Kidd hits both

42-58 - UTAH


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Sike, nah. Just messing with ya. You can keep it if you want.


 nah its aight.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> f this put on wwe raw




I'm watching that. Jerry Lawlwr vs/ The Coach for a chance to be in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kidd has a double double!

and no ak47 has not recorded a block yet.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Keith McLoud for 3

42-61 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd hits both.

Kidd w/ the steal.

Misses the long 2.

Kidd and Carter are a combined 4 of 22 from the field.

McCloud w/ a 3.

Krstic with the long 2.

44-61, Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> f this put on wwe raw


I feel the same way. Nothing like a bunch of guys in tights beating the **** out of each other.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG what a play!

Carter the steal and behind the back bounce pass to Kidd on the fast break to RJ for the dunk! Lead down to 15.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK loses it, Carter to Kidd, to RJ, RJ with the poster slam.

21 for RJ?

Nets within 15.

Jazz called on a 24 second violation as AK lost the ball.

-Petey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

well, Kirilenko has yet to have a game this season that he has played and didn't get a block.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nenad should shoot more.

only down 15 now!!

still some hope!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

yuck. not a good day to be a Nets fan.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic with the same long shot.

48-61, Jazz.

Nets need another stop.

Milt gets the step on Kidd, to Brown, to Milt and hits.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Petey said:


> Krstic with the same long shot.
> 
> 48-61, Jazz.
> 
> ...


 :curse: we were catchin up too


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we can still make a run.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ, and RJ drives and is fouled again.

RJ pushes it to 13 down on the night, 3.7 left in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2..
Jefferson hits both

50-63 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jazz go long, Wright got a piece... YES

No shot.

50-63, Jazz.

WE CAN DO THIS!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

we can still win this.. lets go...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, 19 point deficit down to 13 and a nice defensive stop to end the 3rd. Hopefully this provides some momentum going into the 4th.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Still a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we will lose what is our record after trailin after the 3rd


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

End of the 3rd

50-63 - UTAH


Lets get this one in the 4th and pull of a W


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Watch Antoine Wright take over this game. Just watch.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

I see RJ is being quite efficient tonight. Just wondering, he is making his own shots, or is he benefiting from the fast break and ball movement?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Now RJ's trying to bring us back and the game to
If they don't foul him, they're just gonna give him another 2


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> we will lose what is our record after trailin after the 3rd


 bad


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

this game is by no means out of reach. i hope frank is thinking the same.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if vc and rj aren't on the floor to start the 4th we will lose


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> well, Kirilenko has yet to have a game this season that he has played and didn't get a block.


I think the Jazz, Magic and Pistons have some of the classiest fans on BBB.net; thanks for joining us tonight in the game thread.

I just wonder why Sad Mafioso love Krstic so much.

He's always asking about him.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> this game is by no means out of reach. i hope frank is thinking the same.




Frank never quits or stop coaching..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

52-63 - UTAH


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Finaly vince for gods sake..


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Kind of a side note, but Congrats to Petey on 40,000 posts!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> if vc and rj aren't on the floor to start the 4th we will lose


Carter w/ the open look, and hits.

Nets down 11.

Jazz slow down the ball.

Robinson gets Okur to put up the air ball.

Kidd had the ball.

*LETS GO NETS!*

KRSTIC AGAIN!

Nets down 9.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Curly!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow only down 11..another utah turnover


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

54-63 - UTAH


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wowww

*GO NETS*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brown misses, Humphries misses, Carter board as he taps it to himself.

Kidd down the court... fouled and shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The Carter bucket and the sweet jumper by Krstic cut the lead to 9! Kidd to the line to cut in deeper!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

VC haters.. he's working hard so shut the **** up


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd to the free throw line for 2...
Kidd gets both

56-63 - UTAH


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Petey said:


> I think the Jazz, Magic and Pistons have some of the classiest fans on BBB.net; thanks for joining us tonight in the game thread.
> 
> I just wonder why Sad Mafioso love Krstic so much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment petey. I dont hate any team, or player. I know how good the trio of kidd, jefferson, and carter is when everything clicks. It is too close for comfort now.

Sad Mafioso is a strange cat. :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ak-47 back


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

go nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sloan brings AK back.

Kidd has a pair.

Nets down 7.

AK to Milt.

Kidd board.

AK knows it off Kidd.

SMART PLAY.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> VC haters.. he's working hard so shut the **** up




No ones a hater. We're just wondering where was this desire the first 3 quarters, doggy?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

What a damn nice play by Kirilenko, slapping the ball off Kidd. Deficit is still only 7.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Milt to Okur, misses.

Carter board, Carter misses.

Milt loses it off his foot... NO

Jazz's ball.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wat the **** was that


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

shot clock but vc get d-board


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

AK47 for 2

56-65 - UTAH


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*defense*


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Milt Palico for 2

56-67 - UTAH


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

why is anyone but RJ shooting?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

kidd is 3 of 12 how come nobody bashes him!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

lead back to double digits


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow if frank would have the balls to take our 2 worst players out we could win but eh we know he doesnt


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK hits.

RJ driving... in and out.

Jazz up 9 and slowing it down.

Nets need a stop.

Milt pushes off on Carter, Carter gives cause he has 4 fouls.

Milt goes glass.

Carter misses the 3, rims out.

Nets down 11.

And a foul called.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

call a timeout..lets go NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

*8:17 NJ - V. Carter misses a 26-foot three-pointer from the top of the arc*
8:34 UTA - M. Palacio makes an 11-foot running jumper in the lane
8:56 UTA - M. Okur defensive rebound
*8:57 NJ - R. Jefferson misses a layup*
9:22 UTA - A. Kirilenko makes a 16-foot jumper along the left baseline
9:42 UTA - M. Okur defensive rebound
*9:44 NJ - V. Carter misses a 16-foot jumper from the top of the key*
9:51 NJ - V. Carter defensive rebound
9:52 UTA - M. Okur misses shot
*10:11 NJ - Shot clock violation on J. Kidd*


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

squaleca said:


> kidd is 3 of 12 how come nobody bashes him!!!!!!!


Probably because Carter is 2 of 12.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

wonka137 said:


> wow if frank would have the balls to take our 2 worst players out we could win but eh we know he doesnt


Who are the worst 2 players on the court?

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

not again


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jeez

*Krstic *brought us back into this game, *give it back to Krstic!!!*


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ugh...god himself goaltended that 3-pointer by Carter.

67-56 Jazz 8 minutes left


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Petey said:


> Who are the worst 2 players on the court?
> 
> -Petey


 Im guessing one is Collins.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

the refs are pissing me off their calling this game to the frkin jazz... bs calls


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

carter and kidd, they arent putting the ball in RJ's and krstics hands and those are the only two making shots


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, we had it to 7. At least we made a run but AK-47 is just to damn good.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

squaleca said:


> kidd is 3 of 12 how come nobody bashes him!!!!!!!


Look at rebound and assist numbers.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> Who are the worst 2 players on the court?
> 
> -Petey


vince carter, j-cool--jason collins.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

The dagger


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mmit for 3

56-70 - UTAH


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

1-14 from 3 point line for nets, do you think they will hit them at all the rest of this game. (just as i said that the jazz get a 3)


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well we won't win because however vince plays is a indication of how we will play as a team


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

memo adds 5 points.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2

58-70 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Out of the TO, Okur with a 3.

Jeez.

Jefferson hits.

Nets down 12.

...

Kidd to Robinson, Nets down 14.

Brown goes the full length and finishes.

Nets down 16.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

**** d-brown


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

we need to replace kristic with mjax...... he can do offense


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Devin Brown for 2

60-76 - UTAH


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

most bipolar team in the league new jersey nets... watch us kill the clips


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

And that might be it...anytime the Nets score, the Jazz score twice. 76-60 Utah with 6+ minutes left.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

at least theres 6 min left and kidd needs 2 more assits for a triple double.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I keep telling the jazz fans that we want Brown starting. But looking at this game I think I could go with GG getting 24 minutes and brown getting 24. The jazz backcourt have been doing extreme (not something you see everyday).


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man what the **** they backup 16


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

another d brown basket


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Devin Drown for 2

60-78 - UTAH


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses a 3?

Jazz go back door.

Brown has 11 now.

Jazz up 18, 5:43 left.

Carter is pulled.

Zoran in.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

kidd does not deserve a triple double, he deserves to be traded not a triple double


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

how come they go to vince for three everytime after a timeout?

does frank understand that the team cannot shoot threes?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Wooo....about a 5 second late call....Kidd for 3 FTs?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> kidd does not deserve a triple double, he deserves to be traded not a triple double


why?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> I keep telling the jazz fans that we want Brown starting. But looking at this game I think I could go with GG getting 24 minutes and brown getting 24. The jazz backcourt have been doing extreme (not something you see everyday).


AK have a block yet?

At least we can have a moral victory? LOL

Milt fouls Kidd going for a 3.

All 3 are good.

Nets down 15.

Where is Kobe?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd to the free throw line for 3
Kidd hits all 3

63-78 - UTAH


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Carter misses a 3?
> 
> Jazz go back door.
> 
> ...



Good move by Frank.. today is just not his game...


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

What's with our defense!? Enough said....


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

how do u guard that


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

krstic is 5 for 6 today. why the hell isn't he getting touches?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

that was vince's worst game of his career well we can blame him for our loss because as he goes so goes the team rj coulda had 50 and if vince doesn;t play good we will lose


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur goes glass.

Off the Kidd miss, Nets with a steal.

Krstic to Kidd.

To RJ. Fouled. On Okur. To the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd bombing all these 3's isn't helping at alllllll


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits 1 of 2

64-80 - UTAH


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i want k-mart back.

he 17 and 10 with a steal and a block.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

it wasnt just carter, only two people on this whole team put in any effort today


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> krstic is 5 for 6 today. why the hell isn't he getting touches?


Frank Lawrence is really Vinsane?

Vaughn called on the foul.

Milt to the line.

They are battling tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jefferson 9-16
Krstic 5-6
Everyone else 9-43...

...

...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I read in today's Daily News that we could sweep these next couple of games.

Ha!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

guess what?

AK47 NO BLOCKS!!!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Petey said:


> *AK have a block yet?
> 
> At least we can have a moral victory? LOL*
> Milt fouls Kidd going for a 3.
> ...


Still got 4 minutes  unless sloan takes him out.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> kidd does not deserve a triple double, he deserves to be traded not a triple double


One more person to add to ignore list.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> guess what?
> 
> AK47 NO BLOCKS!!!


Ya, well....
WE LOST!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> One more person to add to ignore list.


where and how do you use the ignore list?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i still believe we're gonna sweep the rest of this trip


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Milt is 1 of 2.

Kidd misses the 3.

Nets are 1 of 17 for 3.

You'd think they stop taking 3s.

Milt misses, Kidd board.

Vaughn to Robinson, another missed 3.

Yes, keep shooting them.

AK low.

Okur the give away.

Vaughn to RJ, RJ fouled by Milt. RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

All these 3 pointers missed are killing the Nets tonight....


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> where and how do you use the ignore list?


On user cp at the bottom


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

.056 from 3 land


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ cuts the lead to 15.

3:07 to go, and the Nets take a timeout.

TAKE AK OUT DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ coulda had 50???????/


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i want k-mart back.
> 
> he 17 and 10 with a steal and a block.


I'd like K-Mart without the bum knee and the bloated contract.

I'd also like Eva Longoria to be my personal french maid, to serve me my meals and give me back rubs.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Petey said:


> RJ cuts the lead to 15.
> 
> 3:07 to go, and the Nets take a timeout.
> 
> ...


lol he needs a block, he cant go out this way.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

what is wrong with this team???? we should have won dis game becuz in teh third quarter we cut the lead by 7... this is pathetic.... i blame frank on this


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> One more person to add to ignore list.


haha, you are funny.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we tool 18 3's 
made 1
took 67 shots in all 
probably less than 20 of them came in the paint


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> what is wrong with this team???? we should have won dis game becuz in teh third quarter we cut the lead by 7... this is pathetic.... i blame frank on this


in fact, it's in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Give some credit to Utah as well, they came out aggressive from the get-go.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jazz miling the clock.

AK misses.

Kidd to RJ.

RJ misses the 3.

That's obviously working for us tonight.

Milt to Okur. Misses.

Team rebound.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

How lucky is Andrei Kirelinko.

You have a russian sex symbol for a wife, you have sick *** hair, and you're nicknamed after a machine gun. 

He's living the American dream.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

memphis part 2?


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

This game was the Memphis game all over again.:curse:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Give some credit to Utah as well, they came out aggressive from the get-go.


They're a good team when they're healthy and consistent.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

two things to cheer about for the rest of teh game

*Kidd needs 1 more assist
AK47 has no blocks.*


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vince 28 minutes - 5 points

Never thought I'd see the day...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Net2 said:


> How lucky is Andrei Kirelinko.
> 
> You have a russian sex symbol for a wife, you have sick *** hair, and you're nicknamed after a machine gun.
> 
> He's living the American dream.


hahaha, funny post.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn hits and is fouled.

Driving would had been nice.

Vaughn called on his 4th foul now.

Nets 1st in the last 2 minutes.

Nets have another.

AK's pass is picked off.

Kidd to RJ.

RJ has 30.

Foul called.

Okur was pushed.

RJ's 4th.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

k-mart has 21, 12 and 2 blocks now.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Net2 said:


> How lucky is Andrei Kirelinko.
> 
> You have a russian sex symbol for a wife, you have sick *** hair, and you're nicknamed after a machine gun.
> 
> He's living the American dream.


Just when I thought of giving net fans respect, you come out with this. Sore loser!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince 28 minutes - 5 points
> 
> Never thought I'd see the day...


It's been one hell of a weekend...


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Triple double :clap:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Triple Double!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Just when I thought of giving net fans respect, you come out with this. Sore loser!


I was giving him a compliment.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this whole effort in spurts habit is really starting to piss me off


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

JKidd with his 70th trip-dub BABY!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince 28 minutes - 5 points
> 
> Never thought I'd see the day...



officialy worst game of his carreer


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wel it is official we need vince to have a good game to win
rj had 30 points 
kidd had a triple double and we are still gonna lose


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Net2 said:


> How lucky is Andrei Kirelinko.
> 
> You have a russian sex symbol for a wife, you have sick *** hair, and you're nicknamed after a machine gun.
> 
> He's living the American dream.


Dude looks like Ivan Drago (aka Dolph Lundgren) from Rocky at times.

Very handsome... no? :bsmile:

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> officialy worst game of his carreer


Even Superman has his off-days.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

what are the odds on us getting 4 straight 3's!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Vince injured?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd takes a hit, and going to the line.

Kidd is good. Misses the 2nd.

Zoran coming in.

Nets down 11.

Foul. Jazz are shooting. AK at the line.

-Petey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Net2 said:


> I was giving him a compliment.


"You have a russian sex symbol for a wife"

Am I reading that right? The way you said it, it doesn't sound like a compliment to me.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince 28 minutes - 5 points
> 
> Never thought I'd see the day...


Yeah. He was non-existent. Unbelievable.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Even Superman has his off-days.



I know...but how off could it be? 5 points is just not acceptable :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

72-85.

Nets time out.

Wow, Frank loves to drag games out.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> "You have a russian sex symbol for a wife"
> 
> Am I reading that right? The way you said it, it doesn't sound like a compliment to me.


He is saying his wife is hot.

Personally I have never seen her...

Anyone w/ a photo? Might make this game more appealing in some way.

Kidd misses the 3.

Vaughn to RJ for the reverse stuff.

Foul on Kidd?

Milt to the line.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince owes the team an apology


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

please explain to me why we are fouling them, do we want to lose by 20 or somthing? is that why frank kept carter in the game? because he wanted us to lose?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC 5 points

Vinsane orders viagra


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> "You have a russian sex symbol for a wife"
> 
> Am I reading that right? The way you said it, it doesn't sound like a compliment to me.


In other words she is very attractive. Not a Russian street scarlet or anything like that.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Vince better be pissed off at himself after this game! Hope he checks out the stat sheets in the post-game and throws up.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> I know...but how off could it be? 5 points is just not acceptable :curse:


I know what you mean. Its quite unacceptable to score 5 points for players in their stature. Its unbelievable. He had a terrible night, but 5 points?? Wow. I wonder why...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> I know...but how off could it be? 5 points is just not acceptable :curse:


I have my theories.

I believe that the evil AK-47 and his sidekick Milt Palacio slipped a massive piece of kryptonite in Vince Carter's gym bag. :evil:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Milt misses on the 1st.

And the 2nd.

Okur w/ the board, and Okur to the line.

Okur hits and Nets call another time out... LOL

Nets down 13.

-Petey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Petey said:


> He is saying his wife is hot.
> 
> Personally I have never seen her...
> 
> ...


naw, kirilenkos wife is not as hot as okurs... here is okurs wife, former miss turkey!

<img src="http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c315/ZerOiSmYHerO/070705_MemoAnniversry03.jpg" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket">


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Has Vince ever been held to single-digit points in his career???!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Vince owes the team an apology


I dunno about that, maybe dinner or something. It's not like RJ or Kidd need to apologize for their bad games.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Net2 said:


> I have my theories.
> 
> I believe that the evil AK-47 and his sidekick Milt Palacio slipped a massive piece of kryptonite in Vince Carter's gym bag. :evil:


Why not blame it on the evil Kobe stealing his mojo?

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Vince owes the team an apology



:greatjob:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Has Vince ever been held to single-digit points in his career???!!!


He had 9 earlier this season when he got injured... scored in single digits against SA when Bruce Bowen injurd him the first time in Toronto.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

frank is retarded he gives up the memphis game after 3 quarters down by 20 taking kidd and carter out now he wont give up in this game with a min and left and us down by 13!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Has Vince ever been held to single-digit points in his career???!!!


yeah he had 4 against spurs last year before he got traded to the nets


----------



## ThreeOfAKind (Jun 14, 2005)

Kobe Bryant outscored us...Comical...

Vince Carter, Jason Collins, Nenad Krstic were terrible tonight. The bench was terrible tonight. Jason Kidd and RJ were good. But, Vince really needs to stop jacking up brick threes at the beginning of the game. He needs to start off driving, THEN shoot outside when the defense softens to protect against it -- NOT VICE VERSA. It doesn't work that way when you can't hit water if you fell out of a boat.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> naw, kirilenkos wife is not as hot as okurs... here is okurs wife, former miss turkey!
> 
> <img src="http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c315/ZerOiSmYHerO/070705_MemoAnniversry03.jpg" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket">



Mehmet Okur looks like a Beetle


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> naw, kirilenkos wife is not as hot as okurs... here is okurs wife, former miss turkey!
> 
> <img src="http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c315/ZerOiSmYHerO/070705_MemoAnniversry03.jpg" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket">


She will not be pleased Memo just picked up his 5th.

Krstic to the line.

Misses.

Hey Wright and Johnson coming in.

Well the whole 2nd unit.

Hits.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey said:


> He is saying his wife is hot.
> 
> Personally I have never seen her...
> 
> ...


She's like a russian pop singer I think.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kobe outscores VC 81 to 5

16 times more and 1 addiditonal

Vinsane orders Viagra/Prozac/Vallium


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> He had 9 earlier this season when he got injured... scored in single digits against SA when Bruce Bowen injurd him the first time in Toronto.


he had 20 when bowen took him out


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> naw, kirilenkos wife is not as hot as okurs... here is okurs wife, former miss turkey!
> 
> Yeah I once met with Okur but didn't have the chance to meet her.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yea hes had a few games where hes gotten injured!!! plus he had a few last year with T.O


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

3 more for kobe


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

we made a 3 wahooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Theres ure ****in block whoever was waitin for it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brown w/ a 3, Robinson w/ a 3.

Jazz burning clock.

Wow... Zoran with the steal.

OMG

AK with the block...

Our moral victory is gone. LOL

78-89. Jazz to end the game.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ThreeOfAKind said:


> Kobe Bryant outscored us...Comical...
> 
> Vince Carter, Jason Collins, Nenad Krstic were terrible tonight. The bench was terrible tonight. Jason Kidd and RJ were good. But, Vince really needs to stop jacking up brick threes at the beginning of the game. He needs to start off driving, THEN shoot outside when the defense softens to protect against it -- NOT VICE VERSA. It doesn't work that way when you can't hit water if you fell out of a boat.


yeah he needs to rededicate himself again he isn't tryin in the first quarter of games like he was during the 10 game win streak


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

BLOCK BY KIRILENKO H ASNHGUODABFIO ASDJIFJI ASIOFH AHI:OS B:BVLCON 
BLCOK BLCOK BLOCK BLOCK!!!!!! 

dashfdl;kuasdhuiosdui


yaadsnfa
dgsdanfsda;lf

sorry,, just a little happy, hahahah 6 secondsl eft, **** YA~!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Vince owes the team an apology


Yup. As much as I don't want to bash any player, I think VC was truly disappointing tonight. Everybody was off, but still, Kidd and RJ did their part. Kidd has a triple double, RJ has 32 points, 3 boards. VC has 5 points aside from the 6 boards and 3 assists? Krstic only shot 6x? And yet he made 5. He should have taken more shots as well. But VC was truly disappointing. I know he will bounce back... Maybe next game? Or in two games? But definitely was the missing link.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo

Zoran Gets Blocked By Ak47


Nooooooooo


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets can't reach Kobe


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

should we trade our whole team for him???


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> AK-47 said:
> 
> 
> > naw, kirilenkos wife is not as hot as okurs... here is okurs wife, former miss turkey!
> ...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

squaleca said:


> should we trade our whole team for him???


As long as his wife is a part of the deal.

Dr. Buss's daughter I hope would be a part of the deal as well. :biggrin: 

Forgive me, tomorrow is my birthday, I'm trying to keep my sanity.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Took 47:53 game time for AK to get his block :curse:



Vinsane said:


> he had 20 when bowen took him out


Bwah...I know he had single digits before in his career when he got injured in a game, I figured it was that one. My bad...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

It's been fun guys, good luck on the rest of your road trip. The jazz are .500 team again. wooohoo! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> BLOCK BY KIRILENKO H ASNHGUODABFIO ASDJIFJI ASIOFH AHI:OS B:BVLCON
> BLCOK BLCOK BLOCK BLOCK!!!!!!
> 
> dashfdl;kuasdhuiosdui
> ...


Haha, are you the Jazz's forum's version of Vinsane?

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> It's been fun guys, good luck on the rest of your road trip. The jazz are .500 team again. wooohoo! :banana:


don't be too happy, your team is going to drop off under .450 soon. and no playoffs.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind (Jun 14, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> yeah he needs to rededicate himself again he isn't tryin in the first quarter of games like he was during the 10 game win streak


Who called him undedicated? I said he needs to stop jacking up shots in the first 5 minutes of the game and start driving down the lane.

Do you know something I don't know? :clown:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha, are you the Jazz's forum's version of Vinsane?
> 
> -Petey



why are there so many funny posts today? lololololol...haha


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Noodfan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, same here, I have Okurs autograph.
> ...


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

tough loss today guys. I liked how Kidd played, but VC sucked tonight.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> tough loss today guys. I liked how Kidd played, but VC sucked tonight.


he got ruffed up in the first half and he will have after game pains.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> tough loss today guys. I liked how Kidd played, but VC sucked tonight.


I like Jazz fans, they are cool. Dont worry hopefully next time the nets play much better


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> I like Jazz fans, they are cool. Dont worry hopefully next time the nets play much better


Definately among the leagues best :cheers:


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Definately among the leagues best :cheers:


Not from boards outside of this one that I've seen.

Main reason that you guys think that is that there are so few of us around here.

Plus, we're team supporters, not player supporters. Going through this thread, it seems like there are as many player fans, specifically Carter, than there are Nets fans. Too many knee jerk reactions, too, but I guess it's to be expected from a game thread.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I would just accept the compliment and move on...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VS.  
JAZZ-----NETS 
89----------78​

Jason Kidd - 17 POINTS, 12 REBOUNDS, 10 ASSISTS
Vince Carter - 5 POINTS, 6 REBOUNDS, 3 ASSISTS
Richard Jefferson - 32 POINTS, 3 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Jason Collins - 2 POINTS, 4 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Nenad Krstic - 11 POINTS, 6 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Clifford Robinson - 5 POINTS, 7 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Jacque Vaughn - 4 POINTS, 4 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Zoran Planinic - 2 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Scott Padgett - 0 POINTS, 1 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Antoine Wright - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Marc Jackson - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS---DNP
Linton Johnson - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS---DNP


Full NBA.com box score
NBA.com recap
Vote for the New Jersey Nets player of the game for 1/23/06 against the Utah Jazz.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

JKidd passed two on the all-time scoring list as he and Dirk continue to skip hop over eachother...

*179. Jason Kidd - 12,189*
180. Willis Reed - 12,183
181. Dirk Nowitzki - 12,177

Nets are now on pace for a 46 - 36 season...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Not from boards outside of this one that I've seen.
> 
> Main reason that you guys think that is that there are so few of us around here.
> 
> Plus, we're team supporters, not player supporters. Going through this thread, it seems like there are as many player fans, specifically Carter, than there are Nets fans. Too many knee jerk reactions, too, but I guess it's to be expected from a game thread.


what other boards are you talking about? And why do you have to insult them? Calling them non team supporters. All I saw tonight on these boards were people hoping and trying to have a good time talking the nets back into the game. That is a true fan right there. Put it this way 90% of these fans are true blue fans.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

The larger the community, the greater number of objectionable people there tend to be, and those few are louder and more noticeable than the average decent fan so the overall impression is worse than the true proportions. The particular entity you support, player or team, has nothing to do with anything - it's how you conduct yourself.


----------

